# Sinn 556 on bracelet for 6 inch wrist?



## litchfieldhills (Feb 5, 2019)

Greetings. I just became interested in mechanical watches in the past 6 months, and I purchased the Stowa Flieger in 36 mm. I love this watch, but I have already been looking to add to my collection (you know how it goes...) I have been looking at the Sinn 556. Given my 6 inch wrist, I did extensive research on this forum as well as reviews on the Watchbuys website. Although I can find some information from people with 6.25 to 6.5 inch wrists, I found almost nothing from people with 6 inch wrists like me. I called Watchbuys and they said that my wrist circumference was right on the borderline for this bracelet. Given this, I was wondering if anyone could advise me on their experiences with this. I hate to purchase the watch, adjust the bracelet, and then have to resell it if it doesn't fit. I would also be curious to hear opinions on the diameter of the watch for a 6 inch wrist. Any wrist shots would also be appreciated! The Flieger that I own fits well. It is only 36 mm, but the dial is about 32 mm of this. I tried the Hamilton Khaki automatic in 38 mm and found that the watch was a little to chunky, so maybe I'm pushing my luck with the Sinn? For reference, my wrist is about 50 mm across. If it doesn't seem like a good idea, then I might consider the Muhle 29er in 36.6 mm size instead.

Thanks a lot.

Litchfieldhills


----------



## gvongies (Apr 3, 2018)

Hello, I have a 6.25 inch wrist and have owned both a Sinn 556i w/both bracelets, and I currently own a Hamilton khaki auto 38mm w/bracelet. For me, the lug to lug seemed bigger on the Sinn, maybe due to my wrist not being so flat. The Sinn H-link bracelet didn't help with that as there was a small gap from the lugs and overhang that was part of the reason why I sold it. However, the Sinn fine link bracelet was more form-fitting for me and masked any insecurities about the sizing. If you don't mind the aesthetics of the fine link, I'd say that is the best way to go, although I cannot attest to its fit on a smaller diameter wrist. Hope this helps, thanks!


----------



## DNARNA (Dec 12, 2017)

deleted


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

I have a 6.5” wrist and found the Sinn 556 looked to big to me. I have had 2 in different colors and just found since it’s an all dial watch it wears larger then the 38mm size. Some may view it different but I just prefer smaller watches. It’s a really nice watch for someone whom it fits tho. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CSanter (Apr 30, 2018)

I know this is the Sinn forum but I think you should start leaning towards the Muhle. Do some good digging like you’ve done on the 556 about the Muhle. Good luck in your search.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phorty (Feb 13, 2018)

I cannot recall if my wrist is 6.25" or 6.5" but my Sinn 556a is absolutely the perfect size. I like the fit of my SKX013 for reference but I find the short lug to lug (44 or 45 I think) somewhat awkward due to the 13+mm thickness. The 556 on the other hand is perfectly proportioned being 11m thick and 46mm lug to lug. If you cannot find one local to try on, I think you'll be presently surprised by taking a flyer on it. That's what I did last summer and haven't looked back!


----------



## phorty (Feb 13, 2018)

Here it is for reference


----------



## phorty (Feb 13, 2018)

Wait, this shot is easier to see the fit on the narrowest part of my wrist


----------



## CSanter (Apr 30, 2018)

phorty said:


> Wait, this shot is easier to see the fit on the narrowest part of my wrist


Thanks for that. How do the lug ends sit at the edge of your wrist?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phorty (Feb 13, 2018)

CSanter said:


> Thanks for that. How do the lug ends sit at the edge of your wrist?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure how to answer that... comfortably? Let me look when I get home


----------



## Geof3 (Jan 26, 2008)

I think it would mostly depend on what your wrist shape is. The 556 isn’t a particularly big watch, nor does it wear “big” IMO. But, if you have a more round wrist vs wide and flat it might look too big on a 6” wrist. At the end of the day, I wouldn’t worry about it. It’s a fine looking watch, and if adjusted properly should look very nice.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

phorty said:


> Not sure how to answer that... comfortably? Let me look when I get home


Try this. Put your watch where it's supposed to be worn, on the arm just above the wrist bone. Now hold your arm our straight, 90 degrees to your body. Fingers pointed out straight, palms flat (i.e. no limp wrist). Cock your head down onto your shoulder, and look down your arm. How many lug tips are making contact with your wrist? Ideally all 4. Hopefully 3. Maybe 2 on one side. If less than that, the watch is likely too big.

Lugs help keep the watch stable on wrist, and keep it from flopping around, side to side, when we walk or move our arms. Many people describe a watch as "uncomfortable" when is slides around. Often they over compensate by tightening the strap or bracelet.

If you find the watch "comfortable", and you've been wearing it a few weeks or so, it probably fits.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

I have similar wrist size as yours. It wears great on my wrist. For our wrist size, I would say the sweet spot is 36-38mm diameter, with lug to lug width up to 46mm.


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

I think the 556 looks great. Your wrist may be thin, but my guess is your arm is decently long, so it balances out. One benefit of the Sinn H-link bracelet is that it does not have SELs like many bracelets — so the bracelet drops down more, where as SELs cause a bracelet to extended, which may be a problem for thin wrists.

Keep rocking the 556, and save until you can get a late model 36mm Explorer I (114270), or a new or vintage 34 or 36mm Ostyer Perpetual.


----------



## shapz (Nov 6, 2016)

Sinn 656-S on a 6.25-inch wrist here.

Fits perfectly for me. Photos taken from close up of wrist shots skew the overall compatibility of a watch to the size and shape of one's arm.

You'll be fine with 6-inch wrists I think since the lug to lug is hardly 45mm as someone mentioned earlier.

Alternatively you can do what I did - order a custom strap. Canvas padded strap in my case.

If you have slim wrists a padded strap may help compensate for any borderline lug-to-lug fitting by masking lug overhang, if any.


----------



## Dennis K (Apr 24, 2018)

I've have a flat 6'' wrist and with all of the removable links taken out, the H-Link bracelet fits me great on my 556i. It also balances out the size of the dial and makes the watch wear slightly smaller.


----------



## litchfieldhills (Feb 5, 2019)

Sorry for the late reply! I just wanted to thank everyone for their detailed responses. Much appreciate the advice and wrist shots. I think the 556 is probably going to be a bit too large for me if I want a bracelet. I’m still looking at the Muhle 29er. I also have heard that smaller watches might be coming out soon at Baselworld so I’m looking forward to that. Thanks again!


----------



## Dennis K (Apr 24, 2018)

nepatriot said:


> Try this. Put your watch where it's supposed to be worn, on the arm just above the wrist bone. Now hold your arm our straight, 90 degrees to your body. Fingers pointed out straight, palms flat (i.e. no limp wrist). Cock your head down onto your shoulder, and look down your arm. How many lug tips are making contact with your wrist? Ideally all 4. Hopefully 3. Maybe 2 on one side. If less than that, the watch is likely too big.
> 
> Lugs help keep the watch stable on wrist, and keep it from flopping around, side to side, when we walk or move our arms. Many people describe a watch as "uncomfortable" when is slides around. Often they over compensate by tightening the strap or bracelet.


While I understand where you're coming from, I disagree with you. Because if what you say were true, then wearing a conventional nato strap would make any watch 'uncomfortable', as the two layers of material under the watch prevent the lugs of any watch making contact with the wrist. Also, lots of watches have flat lugs which again, prevent them from making contact with the wrist.

There are a far greater number of parameters which determines wherever a watch fits well or not.


----------



## Dennis K (Apr 24, 2018)

litchfieldhills said:


> Sorry for the late reply! I just wanted to thank everyone for their detailed responses. Much appreciate the advice and wrist shots. I think the 556 is probably going to be a bit too large for me if I want a bracelet. I'm still looking at the Muhle 29er. I also have heard that smaller watches might be coming out soon at Baselworld so I'm looking forward to that. Thanks again!


I really do think you'd be fine. Here's a few shots of mine on my 6'' wrist.

















And a shot from further away. A longer focal length puts a better perspective on things.


----------



## litchfieldhills (Feb 5, 2019)

Damn that looks good! I guess I have to reconsider! Thanks for taking the time to take those shots. So few of us 6 inch wristers out there. Even the bracelet looks like it fits great. Matt at Watchbuys wasn’t sure about it but your pictures speak for themselves. Thanks again.


----------



## Dennis K (Apr 24, 2018)

No worries mate. I think you should definitely go for it. The 556 is only 45.3mm lug to lug and even with a 6'' wrist, it fits guys like us just fine.


----------



## Seikolifer (Sep 6, 2021)

What you end up getting ?


----------



## Picaroon (Jul 10, 2014)

litchfieldhills said:


> Greetings. I just became interested in mechanical watches in the past 6 months, and I purchased the Stowa Flieger in 36 mm. I love this watch, but I have already been looking to add to my collection (you know how it goes...) I have been looking at the Sinn 556. Given my 6 inch wrist, I did extensive research on this forum as well as reviews on the Watchbuys website. Although I can find some information from people with 6.25 to 6.5 inch wrists, I found almost nothing from people with 6 inch wrists like me. I called Watchbuys and they said that my wrist circumference was right on the borderline for this bracelet. Given this, I was wondering if anyone could advise me on their experiences with this. I hate to purchase the watch, adjust the bracelet, and then have to resell it if it doesn't fit. I would also be curious to hear opinions on the diameter of the watch for a 6 inch wrist. Any wrist shots would also be appreciated! The Flieger that I own fits well. It is only 36 mm, but the dial is about 32 mm of this. I tried the Hamilton Khaki automatic in 38 mm and found that the watch was a little to chunky, so maybe I'm pushing my luck with the Sinn? For reference, my wrist is about 50 mm across. If it doesn't seem like a good idea, then I might consider the Muhle 29er in 36.6 mm size instead.
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> 
> Litchfieldhills


I think it really also depends on the shape of your wrist in addition to the circumference. Do you have photos of your Stowa on your wrist?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

